# killing fish



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

I have a marsh/pond that has a good deal of fish in it but I mainly use the place to duck hunt. This year I am planning on draining it down a good part of the way which will leave a coupe areas that will hold water which intern thats where the fish will go. My question is this. How can I kill these fish? The majority of theses fish are cat fish that constantly stir up the sediment on the bottom creating muddy or not so clear water which doesnt allow my crops that I plant for ducks to grow. . Keep in mind that after the water is drawn down everything will be froze so netting isnt a option...I dont want to take the chance of them depleteing their oxagen and dieing off on their own i want to help the process along. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

If you are looking to get rid of some fish i would be willing to take them depending on where you are at.................Jim


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

There's piscacides out there. Anything cerified as such with do the trick. I'm not sure if they are available to the general public though honestly. If they are, look up Rotenone, probably the most commonly used active ingredient in most piscacides. It's very deadly to fish and unfourtantley insects. Doesn't really hurt mammals or birds though


----------



## Redheads (Jun 9, 2008)

bassangler120
When i will drain it down everything will be under the ice and make it very difficult to get to the fish. If for some reason we dont get the freeze i will let you know when i do it.

Fishman
Thanks for the info it is exactly what i am looking for.


OGF
Thanks for the great site. Its guys like this that keeps me coming back. I always get the info im looking for.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

There are a few other types but as Fishman said, rotenone will most likely what will be used. It is a restricted use pesticide so you have to be licensed to purchase and apply. Lowering your marsh as you're planning will reduce the amount of chemical needed but turbid water will require more rotenone than clear.

Black walnut hulls contain phytotoxin juglone. I thought you might find this article interesting since there's a bunch available at the moment.
http://blogs.chron.com/leonhale/2008/02/fishing_with_green_walnuts.html


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

I really wouldn't even recommend entertaining trying that  I think buckeyes might also work if my memory serves me correctly. 

Thanks for clarification in regards to the restrictions. I wasn't sure to be honest. There are companys out there who do this. One of our forum sponsers, ATAC, might offer it. I really don't know. I do know that Jones Fish Hatcheries offers this service and we can be contacted at www.jonesfish.com or 800-662-3474, The person whom you would want to speak with is Adam Hater or Matt Hounam if you were interested in a quote.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 22, 2006)

If Redheads wants to try it, we have plenty of walnuts laying around. I just wish I had enough guts to try it myself.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

lol, plus ya probably don't want to have to go through the mess of picking all those bastards up either


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

call mike duralek at the cleveland metroparks,i know in the past the will come and get them out,then take them to metropark ponds. i will look for the number


----------



## buckeye6 (Jun 17, 2005)

440 331-8017 [email protected]


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

With VHS laws going the way they are, I wouldn't be surprised if they make it illegal to do that.

VHS Info:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Viral_hemorrhagic_septicemia


----------

